# MS SQL Datenbank erstellen?!



## MicMarx (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,

wie kann ich eine MS SQL Datenbank erstellen? Brauch ich den MS SQL Server 2000, oder gehts auch anderst? Welche Edition von MS SQL Server 2000 brauche ich dann, hab nämlich WinXP? Oder gibts Datenbanksysteme, die besser sind als MS SQL

MFG MicMarx


----------



## shutdown (7. Dezember 2004)

> Oder gibts Datenbanksysteme, die besser sind als MS SQL



Ähemmmm  ;-] 

Ist natürlich Geschmacksache, aber es gäbe da natürlich 

Oracle - im Grunde DIE Datenbank

und genug andere auch (mysql, ...)

cu shutdown


----------



## TMKILLA (8. Dezember 2004)

der ms sql server is imo einer der besten sql server und in der desktop edition sogar kostenlos, schau mal bei mircosoft nach MSDE 

gibt natürlich auch andre datenbank-managementsysteme... oracle is da so ziemlich der platzhirsch, das aber auch preislich. 
mysql und konsorten sind in der regel schlechter als der ms sql, da sie schlichtweg in der entwicklung noch hinterher hängen (es fehlen z.b. noch features, saubere admin-front-ends). aber das ändert sich mehr und mehr... interessant wirds dann wieder, wenn yukon kommt (sql server 2005).


----------



## shutdown (8. Dezember 2004)

> oracle is da so ziemlich der platzhirsch, das aber auch preislich.



seltsam, dass man das ganze dann kostenlos runterladen kann   

http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/products/database/oracle10g/

für den Privatanwender kostenlos (kommerzielle Verwendung ausgeschlossen)

shutdown


----------



## TMKILLA (8. Dezember 2004)

okay, ist nen argument... aber auch nur für eine anwendungs-prototyp-erstellung, wenn ich das grade richtig überflogen habe...

trotzdem, msde dagegen darfste auch kommerziell for free einsetzen


----------

